# كيفية مراجعة الجدول الزمني للمشروع



## محمود الطحاوي (5 مارس 2012)

خطوات مراجعة الجدول الزمني للمشروع

مرفق ملف الشرح و دعوه للنقاش 

http://www.facebook.com/plannersway


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (7 مارس 2012)

محدش عنده اضافة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الكرك (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا كتير بحب نوه لأهمية وجود الموارد بخلاف انواعها ووتوافقية التقويم المستخدم لبلد المشروع


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (8 مارس 2012)

تمام


----------



## ahmad kh (8 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Safi2011 (27 مارس 2012)

*ما هو المسار الحرج و كيف يتم تحديده؟*


----------



## lostlove515 (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة ونرجو منك المزيد دائما


----------



## abosalah1 (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (26 أبريل 2012)

رائع يا هندسة 

اذا عندك استعداد للتعاون معانا فى اكاديمية الدارين للتعليم المجانى عن بعد 
كلمنى على الخاص


----------



## محمد الجفري (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lostlove515 (1 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (2 يوليو 2012)

رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## molateam2 (2 يوليو 2012)

مراجعة وجودة البرنامج الزمني من اكثر المواضيع اعتمادا علي روية فريق الخطيط لايوجد طريقه محدده لكن توجد خطوط عريضه 
الجدير بالذكر انه توجد برامج متخصصه لمراجه البرامج الزمنيه مثل acume fuse


----------



## nofal (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## islam02 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## islam02 (9 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOURAD1980 (27 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (29 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng-ahmad-006 (6 فبراير 2014)

حلو يا اكسلنس


----------



## kaddoomi (23 مايو 2015)

يسلمو و مختصر وعملي


----------

